# Tulum?



## frasermanx (Jun 7, 2014)

Curious about living in Tulum. Costs for rental of apt./casa seem higher. I am looking for a 4-6 mth.winter escape..maybe buying.. Gathering info right now. Grateful for any and all tips, stories, insights from residents, ex-pats, house owners about rentals, sales


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=frasermanx;4628673]Curious about living in Tulum. Costs for rental of apt./casa seem higher. I am looking for a 4-6 mth.winter escape..maybe buying.. Gathering info right now. Grateful for any and all tips, stories, insights from residents, ex-pats, house owners about rentals, sales[/QUOTE]_

To oversimplify, in the Tulum área, note more-or-less three things:
* Beautiful, if somewhat narrow ,white/pink coral beaches fronting a splendid, crystal clear Caribbean Sea with the Maya ruins and a number of "ecologically controlled" hotel and luxury home developments which once belonged to the indigenous people of Mexico before those lands were sold to developers when those lands over time, became desirable to interlopers and profitable for indigenous community leaders who sold the lands when that became a legal option.
* A cruddy little shack-town back from the sea of no interest whatsoever and no historical value plus no place to buy any good seafood for a dinner or snack and, as I remember, not even one decent grocery store unless you drive some distance to Playa Del Carmen.
* A constantly hot, muggy and largely unattractive, flat inland scrub jungle across the express highway from Playa Del Carmen to Filipe Carrillo Puerto now largely inhabited by the indigenous people who used to own that Caribbean seafront and countless mosquitoes - some quite ferocious. 

You can certainly find a chep rental there but bring a fan and mosquito repellent unless you can afford the breezy beachfront.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I was simply going to ask, Why Tulum? There are so many other places, which are actually fit for human habitation.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> I was simply going to ask, Why Tulum? There are so many other places, which are actually fit for human habitation.


It has great beaches. The area is growing by leaps and bounds. There are good paying jobs there. It is a relatively safe area to be. It is a great place to live.


----------



## lancekoz (Nov 6, 2013)

I too would find that a stretch... besides a long flight to the WAY south, it's a long (but not difficult) drive from Cancun. Flat and hot, though shady and there may be some rustic charm if you are into that kind of simplicity.... but make no mistake... it's OUT there. I recently read of a British guy, I think, who's starting a high-end restaurant there with all locally grown food... so it may becoming one of those international 'sweetspots'. Still, if you don't mind going that far, there's other places along the beach, and the bigger city of Merida, though inland, is much more civilized.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lancekoz said:


> ... besides a long flight to the WAY south…


My inner nerd cannot resist nitpicking and pointing out that Tulum is really a long way to the east, not to the south. In fact, Tulum is actually about 50 miles NORTH of Mexico City. 

I first realized this when I visited the Yucatan and my GPS receiver told me I was at about the same latitude as my home in Guadalajara. I had trouble believing it and had to look at a map to see what was going on.

Mexico City location: 19°26′N 99°08′W
Tulum location: 20°13′N 87°26′W


----------



## lancekoz (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, butter my butt and call me a biscuit!... I never realized that. I went there from Chiapas and I didn't notice that we had curled back up to the north that much. Interesting....good point.


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was just in Tulum a week ago - in the middle of July. It has grown and developed so much, I could barely recognize it. Yes, it was humid, but it was July and it wasn't all that hot...and I'm from Ohio. The beaches are spectacular, and there wasn't a single mosquito. I've been there when there were, but not this trip. I was impressed with what it has become. I have been visiting that area for the past 17 years. I don't have any desire to work or live there, but it is not a bad place at all.

Sometimes people post generalizations based on old information or one experience, so take what you read with a grain of salt (or sand).


----------

